# WHERE ARE THE FLAT HEAD KILLS???



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hunts have started! im dying to see something dead! someone post a picture...337.14 hours and counting! 20,228.33 min!! CANT WAIT!!! Im leaving on the 18th at 6PM!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Will these butter yer corn till something better comes along?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i got one tuesday morning!  
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 90/008.jpg

it was my furthest archery kill to date also! (i know i know, it might be considered to be unethical to some of you people, but i shoot ALOT and practice at long ranges every day)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> i got one tuesday morning!
> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 90/008.jpg
> 
> it was my furthest archery kill to date also! (i know i know, it might be considered to be unethical to some of you people, but i shoot ALOT and practice at long ranges every day)


how long of a shot was it?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

stablebuck said:
 

> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > i got one tuesday morning!
> ...


over 100... :O•-:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh boy, here we go!
o-||


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen":cfei56oj]i got one tuesday morning! :D
> ...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He had to shoot it at over 100, does are really hard to sneak up on! Besides, it's just a doe... :O•-:

Nice kill, Shaun.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you say a 100??...come on, that old recurve won't throw lead that far. And the hot tub pic, just couldn't resist could ya.

Oh ****, wait a minute, Iam all confussed, who shot one at over a 100?? geez, Tex? or Shawn? alright, I need more coffee.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I can tell you this. If there is someone who can justify shooting that far, it's Shaun. He is one of the best shooters around. He can compete with the best at anytime in the country. I'm not saying that shooting that far is the answer, I'm just saying he shoots as well as anyone around


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

THIS MOST CERTAINLY BUTTERED THE CORN TEX!!! Thanks all!!! 319.25 hours to go!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

longbow said:


> Oh boy, here we go!
> o-||


ok now wait a second, before you start judging me, you might want to sit back and take a look at yourself. ive been browsing this forum for awhile and just barely decided to sign up. a few months ago your signature saying said "for long distance dial 1-800-338-EDGE." so to me, what you are saying is, its ok to shoot long ranges with a firearm, but not with archery equipment? seems a little one sided....? bows, setup right are extremely accurate out past 150 yards. the right arrow, at the right speed, with the right broadhead can and will kill a deer or elk out past 150 yards if placed in the right spot on the animal. im not saying i support everyone shooting arrows at deer past 100. hell ive seen guys shoot at deer at 60 yards with a bow that had no business shooting that far. everyone has a different skill level. same thing with a rifle, yeah anyone can buy the set up to shoot that far, but not everyone has the skill to shoot that far... with all my archery experience, i believe i have the skill to shoot that far. the shot i took was at 137 yards. she was dead within 10 seconds of when the arrow hit her. i hit right where i was aiming. with no wind and me shooting out to 140 on a daily basis, i felt really comfortable with the shot.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

if you practice that far... i say shoot away! but only if you know you can do it... I wont say im that good LOL but inside 60 yards i would shoot... 137!!! i wish i could have seen that!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That is pretty impressive man! What kind a setup do you use for that? Such a sites etc?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

im shooting a hoyt carbon element, easton axis arrows, rage broad heads and a sure-loc 3 pin slider sight.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No one is judging you Shawn and you made a great shot on that skin head for sure. The thing that disappoints me is the whole long range thing. Be it guns or bows doesn't matter. Hunting to me is about a close personal relationship with the animals I chase. I choose the recurve bow as my weapon so I have to get close. I've got no choice. When we start getting farther and farther away it becomes more of a shooting sport than a hunting sport. To me that's sad. What ever happened to the thrill of getting as close as you can testing your wits and skills against their natural survival instincts? Technology is great but I think it's turned us all into lazy spoiled brats. Hunting to me is about how close, not how far...

You made a hellofa shot on that deer, something that I know I couldn't do even with your equipment. I challenge you to sneak up on the next one and drill it at 20 yards. I think you'll find a doe to be a worthy adversary.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> THIS MOST CERTAINLY BUTTERED THE CORN TEX!!! Thanks all!!! 319.25 hours to go!


Glad me and Shaun could help out! 8) Now we just need some elk kills... Aren't there some cow elk hunts starting really early?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> im shooting a hoyt carbon element, easton axis arrows, rage broad heads and a sure-loc 3 pin slider sight.


Awesome shot Shaun! You should be shooting/hunting for a living. Hell, Chuck Adams couldn't do that on a consistant basis. I'm impressed to say the least.

I love hunting with a longbow, but also a long-range rifle. Tex-O-Bob is right, shooting way out there is more of a shooting sport than hunting. With my 338 Edge, all I have to do is see them, range 'em and shoot. With a bow, as soon as you see them, that's when the real hunt begins. I commend you on your over-100yd shot if it's something you can do consistantly. I've bowhunted for 35+ years and there's no way I could come close to your ability. Very Good sir, very good.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i agree. it is alot more fun, challenging and rewarding getting in their personal space and sticking one, but sometimes its fun just to mix it up a little. i should probably clarify, that i dont take shots like that on a regular basis. ive shot 2 times at animals over 100 yards, both were one shot kills. although i have killed alot of animals in the 60-90 yard range, the conditions have to be absolutely perfect or i wont even think about drawing back. ive passed 90 yard shots on bucks the size most people will only see in movies because i wasnt confident i could make a good hit and kill the animal quickly. everything for that type of shot was right tuesday morning, i was confident, so i let one fly!


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am impressed by someone's stalking skills much more than launching an arrow beyond a reasonable shooting distance. Sure he hit it. Good shot. It took skill. But this should be used for paper targets. As a hunter there is just too many variables involved in a clean kill at this distance...I don't care how good of a shot you are. We have a responsibility to maintaining a high standard as hunters. This doesn't fall within that as far as I'm concerned. Sorry. Seems like when all the hunting shows that deal with the "long range"rifle shooting thing came out we started seeing distances for bowhunters increase.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Snag32 said:


> As a hunter there is just too many variables involved in a clean kill at this distance...I don't care how good of a shot you are.


I think this is the main point of this debate. At 137 yards, that's 411 feet x a probable 200 feet per second average = 2.05 seconds. That doesn't sound like very much, but with an animal that can jump the string (duck an arrow) at 20 yards in .2 seconds that's quite a long time. One simple step or body turn, a wind factor that may exist at 137 yards that doesn't exist where the hunter is, an unseen twig or tall grass stem, a miscalculation of a foot or two, the difference in hunting altitude vs, practice altitude, even the moisture in the air can make the difference between a good hit, a bad hit or a miss. Myself, I wouldn't risk it even if I could accurately shoot that far, which I can't. But that's me!

All I can say about Shaun's shot is; The doe is most sincerely dead and I admire him for it!! Nice going!

Let's see some more pics and read about some more action!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Agreed! I can't do that. Never tried. I certainly wouldn't condone doing it, but some people can't kill them at 20 yards. Nobody gives them a hard time. Why should shaun be condoned for taking a deer at that range. No laws were broke, no ethics breached since it was obviously a great shot and obviously lethal. Nice shooting shaun. Still can't figure out how you did it. I can't even see that far.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

"...wouldn't condone doing it"....but you are condoning it by saying that "no laws were broke, no ethics breached". What would we be saying if the doe had practially jumped the string or moved slightly before the arrow got to her and Shaun gut shot her? "Nice shooting"? Too much can go wrong. I've seen video of a bull elk jumping the string at 30yds. I know I'm not making any friends saying this. But I believe strongly in the bow as a hunting weapon. I want us all, as bowhunters, to be the best we can and to portray a positive image to others....and to try and always make clean, swift kills. When I see bowhunting heading away from close encounters made possible by developing good effective stalking skills and going toward long range arrow shooting it bothers me. This is not good for bowhunting.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok allow me to correct myself. I wouldn't advise it. I'm not disagreeing with you I bow hunt for the upclose action. That being said, it was a clean swift kill. What more could you ask for? All those things could happen at 20 yards. What difference does it make. Shaun can legally harvest animals at that range. If he can repeatedly do it and he didn't just luck into it what's the problem? His way of doing it and my way of doing it differ, but they are both legal and both get the job done. If we were fishing and he could tie his rig differently than we could ours and he was catching fish and we weren't would we say that he shouldn't be fishing that way?


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

137 yards huh..


Maybe I'm just getting too old, and the "new ways" of hunting have way outpaced me, but I clearly remember the term "Slob Hunter" from my Hunters Ed class. And listening to my slob hunter neighbor talk about the deer he shot at, hit and not recovered at 90,100,130+ yards and being proud of it.( He practiced those shots too, one look at his garage told ya that)

But I guess after 24years, and the advent of Carbon, expendables, and 310fps hunting bows, I should be impressed! sorry, not gunna be happen.

This not a personal attack on you Shaun, but the mentality.
And yes, I do shoot a 300fps bow with carbons(fixed blade tho :mrgreen: ) A 17 yard shot will impress me everyday..


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ok i didnt post this to start a debate on what is right or wrong, ethical or unethical. i posted it because im proud of something that i have accomplished as a hunter and wanted to share my opportunity that i had in this great state we call home for all of us to see. we all have our own limitations and abilities. some are better at certain things then others. i cant shoot a muzzleloader to save my life, yet i love to hunt with one. i limit myself to 100 yard or closer shots, but there are guys who can consistanly hit a target out to 300 yards with my exact same set up. you dont hear me saying anything about it being too far, because in my mind it is. but if guys are confortable at that distance, good for them! let me give you an idea of my archery history. i started shooting when i was 4 years old. in the last 17 years i have shot in countless state and national archery tournaments. i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on. that didnt all happen by being "lucky", i worked at it for a very long time. im more then qualified (in my mind) to make that kind of a shot, especially when i shoot and practice on those distances every day. i can understand how the average hunter/archer can think that 100+ yard shot on an animal is too far. i can understand how to some a 60 yard shot is too far. we all have to make the decisions on our own. no one can decide for us how far is "too far". i broke no laws. there is nowhere saying i cant shoot at an animal past a certain distance. we all have a belief on what is ethical or unethical. i have my own beliefs on what i think is ethical or unethical, but i sure as hell dont tell people that what they are doing is "wrong", when no laws are being broken, just because i didnt agree with what they are doing. i didnt say that i shoot at an animal every chance i get at long ranges. in my short hunting career (8 years), ive taken 2 shots at animals over 100 yards. both were dead within 40 yards of the impact. ive passed up MANY shots at animals that were as close as 40 yards, just because something wasnt right or i wasnt confident in myself enough to make the shot. i want to make a quick clean kill as much as anyone else. i am always about getting as close as i can to make the best shot i can. but sometimes getting close is just not an option. i dont appreciate being classified as a "slob" hunter (intentional or not NS, thats what category you have placed me in). we all have our opinions on certain things. i think its unethical to run bears and cats with hounds, then shoot them from a tree with a gun when they have nowhere to go, but thats a completely seperate issue. if you dont agree with it, fine. thats your opinion. i repsect your opinion and i understand where you are coming from. do i support everyone shooting that far, in my mind, no. but if you have the confidence and practice and know your equipment inside and out, go for it. im not going to stop you. theres no laws being broken and thats up to every hunter out there to decide what they think is ethical or not. that shot didnt happen because i got lucky, that shot happened because it was intentional.

sorry to hi-jack this thread. lets see some other pics of those skin heads from this year or previous years! just dont make the same mistake i did and talk about how long the shot was if it was over 40 yards, cuz apparently that is frowned upon, no matter how qualified you are.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> Snag32 said:
> 
> 
> > an unseen twig or tall grass stem, a miscalculation of a foot or two


that can happen at 10 yards, it doesnt just apply to the long shots...


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Half a yard or half a mile. One shot one kill what more can ya ask for. Congrats!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We looked over the Sanpete Valley doe unit yesterday,,,,
Definitely fewer deer than in the past!

Glassed the unit from all the high points from daylight to 10am...
The only deer we saw was on the wrong side of hwy 89.

Not one single deer within the unit boundary.
We are going to wait a week and check the migration area again.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> just dont make the same mistake i did and talk about how long the shot was if it was over 40 yards, cuz apparently that is frowned upon, no matter how qualified you are.


Good idea...


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on. that didnt all happen by being "lucky", i worked at it for a very long time. im more then qualified (in my mind) to make that kind of a shot, especially when i shoot and practice on those distances every day.


"I don't know quite know how to tell you this...but, I'm kinda a big deal" :roll:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

bowhunter said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on. that didnt all happen by being "lucky", i worked at it for a very long time. im more then qualified (in my mind) to make that kind of a shot, especially when i shoot and practice on those distances every day.
> ...


Whatever dude. Be a jackass about it. I wasn't trying to brag about it. I was just trying to prove a point that im not just the average joe when it comes to shooting. Im not one to brag about anything. I made a one shot one kill. Thats more then most people can say about animals they shot at 50 yards. I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

Right on Shaun...Whether the shot was justified or not????? It can only be judged in the eye of the 'bow-holder'. It sucks that you posted you CLEAN kill and some guys on here wanna bash you for it. Its sucks how you explained how much you practice your shooting, and have a confidence level in your equipment and skill that most will never have, and get bashed for it. I say right on! Practice=confidence/competence=ethical kills. My only issue with the whole thing is you did it with a Hoyt


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, since this thread has been hi-jacked already.......

I'll just say that 100+ yard shots with archery equipment is why archers will see their opportunity dwindle, not increase. To say one can make responsible shots on big game animals at 150 or so yards with a bow may be true and if it is, then why the special opportunities? I already hear that question when archers push the 100 yard mark. 150 yards is 3x the distance as many pushed just 15 years or so ago. I am in favor of increased archery opportunities, but this 150 yard talk makes it that much harder. 

One other point. I stopped by a local archery shop to pick up some nocks. The owner, whom I had never met, proceeds to start telling me about his Front hunts the previous week. He tells me he had a shot at a nice buck, but missed-- at 107 yards. Then he went on about a couple other bucks he missed at ranges between 90-130 yards. I later found that he killed a buck at over 120. Point is, that guy is the problem. This whole "cool" aspect of long-range hunting is making guys who should not be doing it to do it.

What is more "cool"-- Shooting an animal at 10 yards or shooting it at 150 yards?


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

bowhunter said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on. that didnt all happen by being "lucky", i worked at it for a very long time. im more then qualified (in my mind) to make that kind of a shot, especially when i shoot and practice on those distances every day.
> ...


I think the Anchorman reference was funny even though I am on Shauns side(and would not feel comfortable taking near that long shot myself).

I see the other side though, the other story about the guy at the archery shop gives guys like Shaun a bad reputation(Kinda like I give utah drivers a bad reputation). My consistent groups at 50 are better than my buddies groups at 20 so should we both pass shots at those ranges because some are not comfortable at 50 yards?

I went out after my doe Pronghorn this morning, all I saw was bucks and does with young fawns so I passed, I will go back out in a month when the fawns are a little older.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> bowhunter said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":8r658mqe] i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on. that didnt all happen by being "lucky", i worked at it for a very long time. im more then qualified (in my mind) to make that kind of a shot, especially when i shoot and practice on those distances every day.
> ...


Whatever dude. Be a jackass about it. I wasn't trying to brag about it. I was just trying to prove a point that im not just the average joe when it comes to shooting. Im not one to brag about anything. I made a one shot one kill. Thats more then most people can say about animals they shot at 50 yards. I don't see anything wrong with that[/quote:8r658mqe]

Shaun, I'm just playing with ya man...no big deal. I have been around plenty of good shooters, in fact I've probably shot against you in some tourneys. Good on you for making a clean kill.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Shaun Larsen, Killemall, thought it was against forum rules to create more than one account, someone ban this clown. And what is very funny is when you win, well you let everyone know about it, but when you lose you will not even shake the competitions hand, throw you crap around and stomp out. But have to hand it to you, at least you quit hiding behind the screen name.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

ps shaun, the shot you took was horse****. I would even dare to call you a non hunter, what you were doing was shooting, do not confuse that with hunting. Slob hunter is definatley a good start to describe your "qualified skills". You say you practice so that makes it okay? Remember the sound of your bow gets there long before your arrow, if you want to practice something, practice showering and GET CLOSER!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

don't worry shaun! these guys said the same kind of $hit with mattinthewild! with him they love all of the videos except the last one where he sneaks up on the buck! they just get mad when other people have success! so either you sneak up to close and start educating the deer or they say you shoot too far!.... Good shot shaun! if you can shoot that comforable than go for it!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

lol-hardley, but ok. I laughed at Matt, and openly discussed his intentions or reasons of educating deer, Matt is a hunter, Shaun is a shooter, BIG difference. I practice at 100 yards 3-4 times a week, does not give me the right to fire at big game from that distance. No exception, ever. Makes no difference if he places the arrow exactly where he aims, many other factors persist, and if he fires many more this year at that distance he will learn the hard way. It is unfortunate that we will not hear about them, you only hear about the ones that connect, and how much they practice. Comedy.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

HOGAN said:


> Makes no difference if he places the arrow exactly where he aims, many other factors persist


But he's clearly said that he doesn't shoot unless everything is perfect! Hell, if he is as good as what he says and he is as responsible about knowing when to shoot and when not to than i would launch!

For a doe, NO! but a nice big buck, heck ya! But i'll personally only shoot 50 max because of my skill level right now! but if i was shaun, i'd do another one shot one kill at that far! if that's what it is and the animal doesn't suffer than good for him!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Its the whole mentality.

1-He who has all the expeience in the world and is all that is like 16 years of age. Maybe not 16 but not very old.
2- Public forum. Anyone that reads this will be more than happy to shoot that far if "someone else is doing it" where this guy may know his limits are anthing in 150 I doubt many other do.
3-please fill me in to where "everything is perfect" and nothing could possible go wrong.

4-And yes that is the mentality of the average hunter in which you are trying to convince me that if it's a doe "no, but if it's a monster buck, hold a little high" mentality is what I and many others are trying to get across, IT IS KILLING NOTHING BUT THE SPORT!

5-I am 37 years old, and started when I was 12. Not trying to compare my practice with anyone elses here but, I have many, many, many more hours of practice than Shaun, does not give ANYONE the right to shoot at those distances at big game.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

oh my hell... glad to hear you know me so well.


HOGAN said:


> Its the whole mentality. i dont think im the one who has a bad mentality on things
> 
> 1-He who has all the expeience in the world and is all that is like 16 years of age. Maybe not 16 but not very old.i might look like im 16, but im 21 and i act like it. i would have never guessed you were 37 when you are acting like you are 12
> 2- Public forum. Anyone that reads this will be more than happy to shoot that far if "someone else is doing it" where this guy may know his limits are anthing in 150 I doubt many other do.this is where people have the option to decide for themselves on what they think is right/wrong, good/bad. just because someone does something doesnt mean everyone else should, especially if they arent ok with that. someone with common sense is smart enough to figure that out.
> ...


im not hidding behind another screen name. that would be my cousin, we've signed on from the same computer a few times. good detective work, you were almost right! sad thing is, you dont have anything better to do with your time then to find out who people are on the internet. your opinion is one thing, and thats fine. i respect it. but when you start telling me what i did was wrong when no laws were broken is completely rediculous. its guys like you who are ruining this sport for others because they think they know whats best for everyone, look at the mess we are in now with the deer hunt changes in 2012 because a few people got together and decided they didnt like what they saw, so they changed it. get a life. you better watch who you personally attack on this forum or the only clown that will be banned is you.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I love to practice at 90 yards but would never take the shot on a real animal. The last 2 shots I have taken were at 16 yards and 17 yards. Both bucks scored over 180. Now that was a thrill. Being so close you can hear there rib cage breath. So close you Watch the flies crawl around. So close you have to pull back in slow motion. Now that is archery hunting, That is what puts the chill up my spine. Im ready to hunt!!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Snag32 said:
> ...


That's true of all of those scenerios I mentioned, but, like all of those scenerios I mentioned (and others I may have missed), these are a lot less likely to happen at shorter distances, especially at 10 yards. At 10 yards you could see a strand of spider web, let alone a stem of grass or a twig, and, at 10 yards, there is virtually no arc in the flight of the arrow, so the miscalculated 1 or 2 foot in the distance makes no difference.

That being said, it appears you take all of that into account before you shoot which is the way it should be. And I, for one, thank you for it. Just don't be surprised too much when it doesn't go so perfect. It happens to the best of hunters because the animals, the wind, our equipment, our bodies, etc. don't always do what the books say they're supposed to do.

Now, like you, I say we get back to the title of this thread. I get kinda tired of seeing or hearing about nothing but horns.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats on the Long Range doe Shaun.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you for being a responsible hunter Shaun. From the sound of it you have as much respect for the animals you harvest as the people who like to get close. When it all boils down that's what matters...respect for the animals we are hunting, using equipment that we are proficient with, and doing our best to make a clean, quick kill.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, here we go!
> ...


Wow, a lot's been posted since I've been gone. I'm sorry I got your hackles up. Let me explain, in combat situations a wounding shot is more desirable than a kill-shot. For verious reasons that's just the way it is. Sorry. In a hunting situation a for-sure kill-shot is the only option. Period!!! If you can do that on a consistant basis then good on ya. If you've read my posts you'll notice that, without fail, I ALWAYS caution about shooting longrange unless you're VERY well-versed on all aspects and well-practiced at shooting at distance.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

longbow said:


> If you've read my posts you'll notice that, without fail, I ALWAYS caution about shooting longrange unless you're VERY well-versed on all aspects and well-practiced at shooting at distance.


i have read what you have posted and you do stress the importance of practicing and becoming extremely proficient with your gun at long ranges. and i agree. no one can just pick up a weapon and shoot the max range it is capable of. they need to practice EVERY DAY over a long period of time before they attempt long range shots with any gun or bow. i just dont understand why even though to some long range shots with a gun is still frowned upon, its still considered to be "ok" cuz they have a gun and why its not ok if they have a bow no matter how skilled or accurate they can be. after shooting a bow atleast 5 days a week for the last 17 years, i think im ok to shoot at the longer distances. i respect every animal i hunt. my only goal when i send a projectile their way, is to kill them as quickly as possible, wether the shot be at 5 yards or 105 yards. if i cant make a good, ethical shot, i wont take it. its that simple. :mrgreen:

im done with discussing this issue in public. if you want to continue to give me sh*t for it, feel free to PM me 

anyone else been successful yet on a doe or cow??


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Good on ya Hogan for not sugar coating it too many things can go wrong at that range a unespected gust of wind the animal takes a step and you have a wounded animal that going to be a tough recovery if you can recover it at all.for all these one shot kills how many animals have been wounded and not recovered not specifically shaun but any body bragging bout this kind of shot


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> in the last 17 years i have shot in countless state and national archery tournaments. i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on.


Wow, that's awesome. Good shooting. What national national championships did you win? What state and national records do you hold?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

longbow said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > in the last 17 years i have shot in countless state and national archery tournaments. i have been national champion 9 times, indoor and outdoor. i hold many state and national records. the list goes on and on.
> ...


they were all in the youth divisions, but still, most of those kids can shoot scores that will compete with the adults! ive won the JOAD indoor and outdoor nationals. ive won national tournaments put on by the NFAA, NAA and USA archery organizations. i hold state and national outdoor records for the 70 meters, 50 meters and 20 meter distances. i also believe i hold a record for a field round, but that might have been beaten by now. in my last 2 years of the target archery career as a youth (17&18) i won the world archery festival shoot, in las vegas, both years, which was a pretty big accomplishment for me.

i quit shooting nationally when i turned 19 so i could go to college and get that part of my life started. i didnt have enough time to shoot tournaments, hunt AND go to school, so something in my life had to be eliminated. hunting is my first love, so i gave up the target career for now. i still shoot in local tournaments, mostly pop-ups and 3Ds, where ive won 4 wheelers, bows, back packs, hunts, hunting permits, money, etc... i still shoot almost every day and someday plan to start back up the target archery dream again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good. You can't accomplish that much and be a crappy shot.

By the way, who the hell is Drew?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

hunting permits, mmmmmmmmm?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny you should mention how you have won hunting permitts, to be specific a moose tag, you are the only one in the state of Utah to win such a tag. And you posted it under kill_em_all. How conviniant the cousin story would of been but you said it yourself as killem how you shot a moose.

I do not give 2 shiets who you are, and when you bad mouthed me, like you bad mouthed Jakes Archery, well I had 3 PM's waiting for me to read, who you were, and what type of person you are. 

Some people with common sense can figure it ou, you are right about that, however inexperienced hunters, young hunters, slob hunters, all are reading this, on a public forum, and you are justifying shooting at long distances at BIG game, how smart is that?

Even if all your hunting scenerios come true like you mentioned in perfect conditions, the grazing deer takes 2 steps while grazing with its head down, but right before you release a humming bird buzzes you causing you to flinch just enough to effect your arrow 2" per 10 yards, now if you were shooting at 30 yards like most hunters you would be off a total of 6" and still kill the doe, but 140 yards and your offf 28" but the doe took 2 steps and walked right into it so you can get on a public forum and let everyone how great you are.

Have you ever taken an archery ethics course, you should, try to tell all of them how great you are. That you once shot @ a "national level" so that makes it ok for you. We are not talking about shooting, I can hold my own at shooting I promise but try to stay focused here, we are talking about hunting, and your lack of it. If you are 10X a shooter than me (or think you are), then I know I am 20X the hunter you are. BIG DIFFERENCE.

And no laws were broken, but ETHICS were. Hey if that is as close as you can get to a doe, then my appologies, but I think you are so full of yourself that you could care less about a deer let alone a gopher. Your in it for you and you alone.

And now it is my fault for upcoming changes? Because I know what is best? But who is the one justifying the 100+ yard shots, maybe if there wern't so many hunters taking such foolish shots our deer herds would be stronger. Longer shots (rifle, muzzy, bow)=more wounded and non recovered animals, FACT.

Lastly, I have a life, pretty **** good one, if you think threatening me scares me, or think you are man enough to "ban" me, my address is in you PM's, stop by and we will have tea.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just read through this whole forum looking for big game kill pics....there were a couple then a bunch of crying and some littler girls were talking about setting up a lemonade stand, but ended up fighting over how much sugar to throw in the punch. I'm still sitting here wondering where the antlerless kills went...I still have to wait till the 23 till I can go!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn nice a shot and nice doe.Now in joy some steaks now.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well this went well... I really did want to see some dead animals LOL scouting was great over the weekend!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, I'll get it back on track. They're not skinheads but WTH...













































Can't forget Mrs Tex!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome Pics!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

more, more....especially of Mrs TEX.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> more, more....especially of Mrs TEX.


I agree .We dont want to see any more of the bold head mr Tex. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

She is quite a bit nicer to look at than bold-headed Tex. (Bold head? :shock: )


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Have any pics without her camo on?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here you go Hogan, just for you...

Mrs Tex getting her Masters Degree.









Mrs Tex's first non bow big game kill.









Mrs Tex and her dog Phantom.









Mrs Tex on her first Pheasant hunt in Montana circa 1998


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Jezzus do I have to spell it out, lmao.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Jezzus do I have to spell it out, lmao.


No, I can read between the lines...  But it's just not in the cards dude! She's a school teacher for hell sakes! Besides, I like my testicles the way they are, intact! -)O(-


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Catholic school? Ah crap nevermind.

That was awesome.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad to see this thread is back on track. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Catholic school? Ah crap nevermind.
> 
> That was awesome.


No, 6th grade in Davis county... Same-Same 

You mean "was" back on track, right Al... :roll:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm glad to see this thread is back on track. :lol:


I straitened it out! o-||


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a Pic of my Dad, Brother and I with my first kill the year I got back from my mission. Also here is another picture of me, this is an example of the correct "look" ever hunter should try to achieve will in the woods.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

VERY NICE!!! haha thank you for the pics!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Not this year but a previous years Nephi early tag, shot on the 2nd of august with a muzzleloader 









And yes this was a HUGE doe, I was 5'8" in the picture and about 140lbs


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

****! that is a big doe!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

WHOA!!! TEX said it!!! THAT THING IS HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dang! that is a small person!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

5'8 with your platform shoes on. I think youve been measuring yourself with northslopes tape.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How did you get a picture of northslope's shoe?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

under 200 hours!!! and counting!!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, swbuck I lent you those shoes in secret! As for the deer size...yeah I have killed elk that were smaller. I can't remember how much boned out meat I got from her but it was a lot.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> We looked over the Sanpete Valley doe unit yesterday,,,,
> Definitely fewer deer than in the past!
> 
> Glassed the unit from all the high points from daylight to 10am...
> ...


I love this little gem in the middle. :lol: :mrgreen: :O•-:

Not one single deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> How did you get a picture of northslope's shoe?


Last year on his elk hunt he wanted some info on where to go hunting. I told him I would come over and show him some places. He then told me I had to check out his bow and equipment. When I did I saw he had those bad boys in his pack. I said whats those and took a pic with my cell phone. He quickly said " aaaa em whats what" and closed the top of his pack. lol :lol:


----------

